# A Plant has started growing in my aquarium, and was not put there??



## sammies4787 (Jan 8, 2009)

So, I started my 16 gallon aquarium about 3 weeks ago and am in the process of doing a fishless cycle. But just about three days ago, a little plant started growing in the gravel? 

I have pics of the plant and was curious if it was dangerous at all or if I could let it grow. Thanks! 

Also, I was wondering if you could all give me some advice about some fish I could start with after the fishless cycle was done. What would be the very, very best beginner fish and what fish should I add afterwards? Also, what is the total amount of fish I should have in a 16 gallon bow front aquarium?

Thanks!
:-D


----------



## syrinx (Jan 12, 2009)

That doesn't look like an aquatic plant to me. Probably a terrestrial plant struggling to grow above the waterline. My guess would be that there was a seed of some kind in the gravel. I doubt if its dangerous.


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks sweet, I also doubt if it's dangerous. Some good beginner fish would be barbs, danios, mollies, swordtails...

slightly more advanced would be redtail sharks, plecos, angelfish.

i'm for sure some of the more advanced will get far to large for a 16 gal. but im too lazy to see minimum req. gl


----------



## sammies4787 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks, . I like the plant too. 

Tell me if this is wrong, but, I think the plant is helping my fishless cycle. It's adding some bacteria I think to make the process go more quickly. I don't know though, what do you guys think? Because ever since it has been growing, the cycle has seemed to increase its speed a little. 

I want to get some mollies, but I've heard they multipy Alot and I dont want my fish tank to be too full.. I don't want to be throwing live fish down the toilet lol jk, I wouldn't do that, but I don't want them to be unhealthy because there are too many fish living in there. And someone said at the pet store you never can really tell if they're already pregnant or not, mollies anyway. 

So, do swordtails multiply like that, are they livebearers?


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

sammies4787 said:


> Thanks, . I like the plant too.
> 
> Tell me if this is wrong, but, I think the plant is helping my fishless cycle. It's adding some bacteria I think to make the process go more quickly. I don't know though, what do you guys think? Because ever since it has been growing, the cycle has seemed to increase its speed a little.
> 
> ...


If your keeping ammonia in there, it shouldn't really have an affect..but I assume it could as it is shedding it's leaves in small bits creating ammonia.

Swordtails are the same story as mollies..."can" overpopulate and are live-bearers.


----------



## sammies4787 (Jan 8, 2009)

So, what kind of fish would YOU get if it were your fish tank? What would you start out with and than get later on gradually for a 16 gallon tank?? I know it's kind of my preference, but I really know nothing about fish, and I want to have my tank look good at the same time the fish healthy and living together all friendly. So, any advice would really help. Thanks!


----------



## travcoe (May 10, 2008)

I cycled my 29g with 5 Black Skirt Tetras. Those guys will live through anything.


----------

